# Can You Recommend a Composer based off of this?



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

These are some of my favorite melodies. I am wondering where the earliest influences of this melodic style comes from (if you listen to the* key moment *for both of them written below, they're very similar to compare) / can you recommend an early composer or piece sort of based off these? That would be really awesome!

The melody from 0:28 - 0:48 where *0:37**-0:40 is really the key moment*





The melody from 1:20 - 1:34 where *1:28**-1:30 is really the key moment.* *Notice how this key moment is very similar to the first one, it rises into a special moment.* It's kind of the style I'm looking for.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Erich Wolfgang Korngold.


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

Portamento said:


> Erich Wolfgang Korngold.


I feel this is more _orchestral_ similarity. Is there a better example of a composer similar to these _melodic_ moments? regardless of orchestration.

Thank you by the way, I thumbed you up for responding!


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

The first composer that came to mind hearing this was Andrew Lloyd-Webber. I think these melodies are typical for musicals.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Art Rock said:


> The first composer that came to mind hearing this was Andrew Lloyd-Webber. I think these melodies are typical for musicals.


The Aladdin score was written by Alan Menken and Howard Ashman (and Tim Rice after Ashman died from AIDS). In addition to several other Disney scores (The Little Mermaid and Beauty and the Beast), the Menken/Ashman team worked a lot in theatre. Their best known theatre score is "Little Shop of Horrors."


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

Thread resolved.

I looked into it and, I'd go with the* d'Indy -> Canteloube* line of influence.


----------

